

Would Love Feedback: AskAway - startuup
http://app.askaway.io/

======
maxbrown
Hmm - sorry if this is not what you were looking for, but my feedback is that
I only made it to the second step before stopping. I don't have an event in
mind to try it out with, so I just put in Test Event, then you asked me for my
Name and Email. I have no idea what your product is or does so I didn't give
it to you. Give me a screenshot on the front page, or something at least to
tell me what it is before you ask for my info.

I think it may be down now as well, FYI. Getting an error when I try to load
it.

~~~
startuup
Thanks Maxbrown! Not sure why its showing error... it should load.

Agree with your comments. We are making a quick video to show people the
product. We will also add screenshots.

------
techplex
It is definitely an interesting idea.

\- How do I moderate the questions?

\- I lost the link to the event I created, is there a way to get it back?

\- Should new questions appear live on my screen? (I opened two tabs entered
questions, and Had to refresh the other tab to see the questions)

\- What do you need users emails for? Apps that inform the user always make me
feel better.

\- Are you planning to have a listing of 'public' events on the main page for
ease of access?

~~~
startuup
Thanks! Its just a free tool my team created and we want others to use it if
its valuable. \- We filter questions based on most voted by audience \- Not
sure why you lost the link. Maybe we should email it to event organizers in
the future! \- Yes, new questions should refresh automatically after a min \-
Emails are for us to notify you when someone asks a question, etc. \- Thats a
great idea! Thank you

------
nickff
I got an "Application Error" when I tried to load

~~~
startuup
Not sure why. Checking into that

